# Setup issue with DNSMasq



## Sport (Apr 7, 2009)

I've installed dnsmasq the FreeBSD version that FreeNas runs on. I have set the resolv.conf file for the external dns servers but when I give the dnsmasq start command I get the following error:

dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket: Address already in use

Not sure where to go with this.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 7, 2009)

What does *sockstat -4* say for ports 53 (dns) and/or 67 (dhcp)? Apparently something's already using either or both ports.


----------



## Sport (Apr 7, 2009)

Couldn't use sockstat so I used netstat and found that the unit is currently listening on Port 53.  How do I figure out what app is associated.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 8, 2009)

Is sockstat not available? Something like *sockstat -4 -p 53* will deliver the answer. Do you have a 'named' process in *ps ax*?


----------

